# WI DNR Urban Forestry Newsletter article



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 20, 2006)

This will appear in the upcoming publications. Ian sent me a headsup.



UF Newsletter Article

Champion Tree Forum

A brand new online forum has been created by an ambitious group of Champion Tree inspectors! The forum is designed to be a communication portal for Champion Tree inspectors and anyone interested in the program. It can be found at http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67. The DNR would like to thank Darin Johnson of ArboristSite.com for providing the server space and John Sanborn ([email protected]) for moderation of the new forum. While it is hosted on an external site, the forum is dedicated to improving the capabilities of the Wisconsin Champion Tree program. The DNR will work in conjunction with the forum moderators to post pertinent new tree nomination and update assistance requests. The actual forms should still be sent to Ian Brown at the DNR Central Office because the DNR still maintains the database. The new forum should be considered a supplemental communication and information opportunity. Enjoy the new resource and keep a look out for those big trees!​


----------



## Darin (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks!!!


----------

